# What would you do?



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Over the holidays at work we prepared a lot of duck dishes which left me with at least 5 gallons of liquid gold for confiting.

On Friday I decided to order some duck legs and thighs to come in on Monday so I could start curing them for confit. I was off yesterday, so when I came to work today and started roaming around the kitchen and walk ins I noticed above some lamb loins a Shi$ load of Foie Gras!? The blood ran from my face as I relized that my supplier sent me foie instead of duck legs. When I walked out of the walk in I was saying what the f(ck!! my staff took a step back. I went to my In box to check my invoices and they charged me for 24 pieces of duck leg ($2.34 a piece) but sent me 24 lobes of 1# average Hudson valley grade A foie gras  
Ok, heres the "what would you do part" do I risk getting someone possibly fired for such a major "F up"or do I use it as I see fit and give some away to my staff?

Never can have enough Foie! but 24 lobes for $45..........man someone on there end is ganna pay.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I think you know what to do CC. Unfortunately, mispicks happen in this business. I think your supplier would be very greatful to say the least.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

Wow. What a major mistake! I've had truck guys - you know, the loader types who probably don't get paid all that well anyway and really need the job - screw up on me before. Never on that level, though. I've ended up with the stray case of #10 can saurkraut (which I don't even use on my menu) or some kind of cleaning product I don't use. One time I even got the wrong kind of chicken. I always call my rep and let him know. Sometimes they never come and pick up the wrong item, even though I put in a request. If they don't come get it after I request twice, I either use it if I can, or I donate it to the food bank. I have found, though, they are usually quite prompt in picking up misdelivered perishables. I would think that would be particularly so in your case. 

RF


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

"Labor to keep alive in your heart, that little celestial fire known as conscience" -George Washington


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

Come on, Brother! I've read some of your other posts. We both know that you're sending it back, even though you are being MIGHTILY tempted.
If I doubted your basic honesty, I might point out that some day, you might want to get more duck. Suppose the next invoice was for duck legs at $23.40 per. 
"Be true to your school!" the Beachboys


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

well said jim. as hard as it is to fight the little devil on your shoulder, karma is a [email protected]@@. someone will loose their job over that if it isn't cleared up, and frankly, someone might loose their job if it is recovered, but you can't help that. now, did u say their were 24, or 23? hehe.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Sucks being honest don't it?!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

So true,

They will be going back to the City tonight.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

:look:

I'd keep 'em.

:look:
























Just kidding, of course. :lol:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm not sure why, but the name Raskolnikov popped into my head


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Dostoyevsky? The horses eyes, perhaps?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd call them and ask the wtf were they thinking sending me those stinky innards. Demand credit for your duck legs!

No... don't do that. 

I'd call them and let them know. They'll either tell you to keep it or send it back. Either way you're no worse off than you were before... except for the fact that you have no confit of course.

Kuan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Suzanne, great use of smilies! Tells the whole story very succinctly!

Look at it this way Brad, they may be so happy that you're honest you might get a little lagniappe for it! (And then again...maybe not!)


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

CC,does someone at your suppliers have a literacy problem?Could there be a possibility that someone wants to be a millionaire any way they can 
What a shambles,this one is straight from the Laurel & Hardy business school.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I have to add: once I ordered a sweatshirt from someplace like Land's End; when the package arrived, the plastic-bag packing had a label for a sweatshirt, but in the bag was a gorgeous Italian merino wool long-sleeved polo shirt. When I called to tell them what had happened, the customer service person at first had a hard time understanding that the wrong item had been sent. Eventually we straightened it out, I sent back the merino polo shirt, and they sent the sweatshirt. Even some of the best places goof up from time to time.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I think that your sales rep should let you keep at least 2 sor 3 of those foie for being such a great guy!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Torchon Torchon Torchon!!!!


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm always honest with my sales rep, and all I got for Christmas was this lousy pre-fab red velvet cake. 

Is there a t-shirt fot that?

Thank God for self respect and that doing the right thing still matters, if only to our own selves sometimes. 

RF


----------

